# The "surprise"



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2021)

Always amazed at what is in the rough cover of wood. Just a dirty rough cut surface opens up to be a prize. The sawmill the planer the band saw. This one came out of bandsaw. The booked pair are 26x 24 x1.75 to give proportions. ENJOY. no drooling allowed- EDIT oooppps -Buckeye Burl

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 20 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2021)

Dang Mike, that's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 2, 2021)

Okie Dokie, I didn't drool because I don't know what to drool over. What is it???? Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Okie Dokie, I didn't drool because I don't know what to drool over. What is it???? Jerry (in Tucson)


I editted- Buckeye burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm sorry I'm going to break your rules  drooldrooldrool

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 2, 2021)

SWEEEEETT!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2021)

Truly amazing! Must have been awesome to flip the boards off the mill and see that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 2, 2021)

Some day I plan to ad Buckeye burled samples to the wood collection. Seeing this post, I think I should look for both a blue stained sample and a clean sample. Maybe a spalted sample as well.

The issue over the years is firstly cost, and then most of the commercial suppliers don't know what species they have, just that it is in the _Aesculus _genus.

They a very nice Mike, hope they serve you well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Some day I plan to ad Buckeye burled samples to the wood collection. Seeing this post, I think I should look for both a blue stained sample and a clean sample. Maybe a spalted sample as well.
> 
> The issue over the years is firstly cost, and then most of the commercial suppliers don't know what species they have, just that it is in the _Aesculus _genus.
> 
> They a very nice Mike, hope they serve you well.


very seldom do I see spalted. Yellow- blue and rot is what you see. Central Ca. is where these are from. For most 99.9% buckeye is enough. so as with many things in life the majority get served-thus it is Buckeye. These will be cut up into blanks. The stabilizers are the biggest consumers of buckeye- then come the Luthiers. Most of the latter are a might high strung for me but these are luthier grade.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 2, 2021)

_Aesculus californica_ is likely a prime candidate for most CA stock but _A. parviflora_ is also common because of landscape planting along with a few others. I lack burl samples for all 'Aesculus' species, so if you ever do get some identified to the species level, keep me in mind. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 2, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous. Would love to have both of those. One to hang on the wall and stare at and the other to make....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 2, 2021)

We need an emoji for sh-——————t. Awesome Mike. like opening a Daisy BB gun for Christmas when you are six.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 2, 2021)

Buckeye burl, huh? You expect us to believe that just on your word and those photos? If you cut a 1 inch wide section off from the end of that, either end, doesn't matter, and send it to me, I'll conduct scientific analysis and send you official certification that it is indeed buckeye burl, which you can then post along with your photos to refute any disbelievers. Unfortunately, we cannot return the sample piece(s) to you as the scientific analysis alters their original form.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Matt3d03 (Jan 2, 2021)

That looks sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> We need an emoji for sh-——————t. Awesome Mike. like opening a Daisy BB gun for Christmas when you are six.


Or a Remington 511 22 when you were 11. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 2, 2021)

Or a nylon 66 but I think that was a little later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 2, 2021)

rules? What rules?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 2, 2021)

Wow! That’s about as cool as they come Mike! Thanks for posting that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> very seldom do I see spalted. Yellow- blue and rot is what you see. Central Ca. is where these are from. For most 99.9% buckeye is enough. so as with many things in life the majority get served-thus it is Buckeye. These will be cut up into blanks. The stabilizers are the biggest consumers of buckeye- then come the Luthiers. Most of the latter are a might high strung for me but these are luthier grade.



That is one of the cleanest example I have seen for buckeye burl in those large dimensions. Usually billets this big is riddled with voids, bark and ingrown bark.

I can confirm that is is very difficult to source electric guitar or electric guitar bass billets from this species because of the natural defects. I have seen many examples of finished builds out of buckeye burl were natural defects are there and certain areas would be stabilized and filled with epoxy (black) or mix with fillers to make the wood a usable top.

None of the burls are luthier grade. Luthier grade usually means it has inherent musical qualities that makes it applicable to musical instruments. That means it should exhibit sonic musical qualities, that is resonant or that it sustains. If you tap say a 1/4” or 3/4” thick panel out of buckeye or any burl in its nodal points to listen to it’s harmonic content- it has a very low velocity of sound (like a “thud” response, instead of say compare to rosewood where the tap tone response is like a “glass plate”) and burls in general are “sponges”- porous and low to low-mid densities. You probably wondering why they use this as top woods for electric guitar or electric bass building- it comes down to simply aesthetics and because it is “eye candy” which helps sells the product to consumers.

I am concern @Mike1950 about how you are proposing to cut this up to little bits. I am a little bias and I can see about 4 guitar billets out of this big book-match slab is clean. Like I mentioned earlier “clean examples” of this in guitar billet form is very hard to come by and when something like this is available, luthiers would snatch it up as they will not have to put in that time and labor to stabilize/fix the natural defects. Just something to bear in mind. I rather have a larger piece, because it will give me better versatility on different types of projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> That is one of the cleanest example I have seen for buckeye burl in those large dimensions. Usually billets this big is riddled with voids, bark and ingrown bark.
> 
> I can confirm that is is very difficult to source electric guitar or electric guitar bass billets from this species because of the natural defects. I have seen many examples of finished builds out of buckeye burl were natural defects are there and certain areas would be stabilized and filled with epoxy (black) or mix with fillers to make the wood a usable top.
> 
> ...


Yep. I know all of that. But I have very few sales with musicians. I think we are on different wave length. I could elaborate but will take all the blame myself. Easier that way, everyone has some one to blame. But I did contact someone I do biz with occasionally. I priced and it sorta went down hill after that. Went the redneck route. It will be pool cues. Thanks though.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2021)

Prettiest Buckeye burl I've ever seen! Jaw-dropping! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 3, 2021)

im a simple guy, therefore........WOW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 3, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> It will be pool cues. Thanks though.


Or a reel seat spacer, you know, just putting that out there. Don't destroy my dream Mike, it's only Jan 3.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Or a reel seat spacer, you know, just putting that out there. Don't destroy my dream Mike, it's only Jan 3.


You know just the left over trimmings would make some nice reel seat spacers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 3, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> You know just the left over trimmings would make some nice reel seat spacers


Right!! I'm hoping Mike has to trim those buggers and there's at least one piece that's 1" X 1" X 4" and he takes pity on me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 3, 2021)

I'd like to see a 4x4x1 solid piece in the mail addressed to me!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Right!! I'm hoping Mike has to trim those buggers and there's at least one piece that's 1" X 1" X 4" and he takes pity on me.


You pay for the shipping and I will give you a couple. Not free I am chumming...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 3, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> You pay for the shipping and I will give you a couple. Not free I am chumming...


Deal. What species are you chumming for, maybe I can help you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

